# DTD in Java integrieren?



## Jenny (7. Dez 2007)

Hallo weis jemand wie man eine Dtd in Java integrieren lassen kann so das der parser prüft ob die XML Datei der Dtd entspricht??


----------



## Malcolm X (8. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

schau dir mal folgende Seite an:

Java und XML


----------



## Malcolm X (8. Dez 2007)

In diesem Zusammenhang hätte ich eine Frage zu folgendem Beispiel:


```
import org.jdom.input.SAXBuilder;
import org.jdom.Document;
...
Document doc = null;

try 
{
  SAXBuilder b = new SAXBuilder(true);  // validierenden Parser nutzen
  doc = b.build(new File(args[0]));        // args[0] ist der Pfad der XML-Datei
}
catch (JDOMException j) 
{  
  ...
}
...
```

b.build erzeugt mir wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe den JDOM-Baum. Nun muß der Parser doch auch die passende DTD heranziehen um zu überprüfen ob die Instanz (also z.B. eine XML-Datei) gegenüber der DTD gültig ist. Nun wird nirgends im Beispiel der konkrete Pfad für die DTD-Datei angegeben. Gibt man den Pfad für die DTD (falls diese nicht dirket in diese integiert ist) in dieser an?


----------



## Malcolm X (8. Dez 2007)

```
<?xml version="1.0" standalone="no"?>
<!DOCTYPE svg PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD SVG 1.0//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/2001/REC-SVG-20010904/DTD/svg10.dtd">
```

standalon="no" bedeutet doch das die DTD eine externe Datei ist...

was ich nicht so richtig verstehe sind die Zeilen zwei und drei


----------

